# Colorado wants to crackdown on home growers



## Joshua Coen (Dec 8, 2016)

http://adf.ly/1gWCSp
According to this article Colorado is having a problem with weed that is grown legally but then sold on the black market. In my opinion Colorado should be focusing on more important things than weed being sold illegally.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2016)

they want to do away with 99 plant counts and people forming co-ops to pool their plant counts together into huge grows. 

our neighbors kansas and nebraska need to worry about the meth and economic problems in their own back yards


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 10, 2016)

This came about because of numerous "close-by" states suing CO because of the massive amounts of CO grown pot being sold out of state without the government getting their taxes......


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh boo hoo. We gotta make our cash somehow. You fuck knuckles don't need need to watch our every bowel movement.


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 10, 2017)

The bill passed, it'll be 16 plants now instead of the very generous 99. Turns out no human can smoke 99 plants in any reasonable amount of time, like 5 years.


----------



## WitchDoctor (Mar 10, 2017)

I can get 48lbs from 16 plants.... Fluxing a 25 gallon cloth pot...100% organic


----------



## greg nr (Mar 10, 2017)

WitchDoctor said:


> I can get 48lbs from 16 plants.... Fluxing a 25 gallon cloth pot...100% organic


So at 4 # smoked/week, that's just about right. cough, cough.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 29, 2017)

62 Colorado people busted selling mj nationwide.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 29, 2017)

Joshua Coen said:


> http://adf.ly/1gWCSp
> According to this article Colorado is having a problem with weed that is grown legally but then sold on the black market. In my opinion Colorado should be focusing on more important things than weed being sold illegally.


That is the attitude of the typically stupid stoner with no clue that fucks everything up for everybody else.

If Colorado doesn't crack down on illegal sales, the Federal Government can then negate Colorado's state law and once again make marijuana completely illegal in the state.

If Colorado can't police it's own law and allows the interstate sales to continue, the Federal Government WILL step in. In fact, if you search my posting history you will find that I've warned against that very thing. That's the thing Jeff Sessions is BEGGING for.

So is that what you really want to happen, or had your rather Colorado take care of it and keep it legal?

It is, as I warned before, the idiot, brainless dope smokers desperate for a dollar that will and constantly do set back legalization by decades every single chance they get.

Stop being so fucking greedy and ruining it for the rest of us!


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2017)

They should focus on the arseholes making all these drugs that put people into the ER. Rather than those of us growing a harmless plant.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> They should focus on the arseholes making all these drugs that put people into the ER. Rather than those of us growing a harmless plant.


Wrong. Entirely.

If Colorado's law is ever going to hold water for the long haul, they MUST come down hard on illegal sales. If they don't, and allow illegal sales to continue, then that proves the Federal Government is right and that States can't police it and as such have no jurisdictional or legal right to legalize it to begin with.

In other words, it will be the end of any hope of ever legalizing marijuana anywhere in this country. Forever.

Stop being stupid.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know about you. But I like my weed poison free.

Also. Doesn't the government fuck you out of enough money already? Do they honestly have to have their fingers in this pie too?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> That is the attitude of the typically stupid stoner with no clue that fucks everything up for everybody else.
> 
> If Colorado doesn't crack down on illegal sales, the Federal Government can then negate Colorado's state law and once again make marijuana completely illegal in the state.
> 
> ...


Not so much. If the feds want to seize control they can do it whenever they want. The Utah lawsuit is more than enough ammo, but they really don't need ANY justification. In the end it won't matter how diligent CO or any other state is in trying to keep people from selling without a license. Sessions will move either way. And he has all the laws he needs to move. Rec growing and legal consumption is in his sights. He is just marshaling resources.

If you want to see a case where no fucks are given, look at homebrewing. It is federally legal to brew up to 5 gallons a year at home, and no, you can't sell it. But 5 gallons isn't even one batch for most homebrewers. When I brewed, I had about 5 or 6 five gallon soda kegs at any time. The ATF could have busted me and put me away for years.

No fucks were given. I could have sold it to anyone over 21. I could have sold it at picnics or festivals (I knew friends who did). As long as the event had a license to serve, no fucks were given.

But with weed, lots of fucks have lots to give. The states should just chill and be rational. Sure, bust the houses with hundreds of plants stealing power at the meter. That isn't home growing. It's commercial production. You can get busted for commercial farming at home if you aren't zoned for it. Same approach.


----------



## davethepothead (Jun 29, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Wrong. Entirely.
> 
> If Colorado's law is ever going to hold water for the long haul, they MUST come down hard on illegal sales. If they don't, and allow illegal sales to continue, then that proves the Federal Government is right and that States can't police it and as such have no jurisdictional or legal right to legalize it to begin with.
> 
> ...


 It's a plant bro!!?? So the Gov goes from controlling the shit out of it to just controlling it? AGAIN. It's a plant. Anyone 21 and up should be able to produce an acceptable amount. And sell it/give it away to anther legal aged person. Next they'll tell you you can't grow tomatoes.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 29, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> That is the attitude of the typically stupid stoner with no clue that fucks everything up for everybody else.
> 
> If Colorado doesn't crack down on illegal sales, the Federal Government can then negate Colorado's state law and once again make marijuana completely illegal in the state.
> 
> ...


Yep,


greg nr said:


> Not so much. If the feds want to seize control they can do it whenever they want. The Utah lawsuit is more than enough ammo, but they really don't need ANY justification. In the end it won't matter how diligent CO or any other state is in trying to keep people from selling without a license. Sessions will move either way. And he has all the laws he needs to move. Rec growing and legal consumption is in his sights. He is just marshaling resources.
> 
> If you want to see a case where no fucks are given, look at homebrewing. It is federally legal to brew up to 5 gallons a year at home, and no, you can't sell it. But 5 gallons isn't even one batch for most homebrewers. When I brewed, I had about 5 or 6 five gallon soda kegs at any time. The ATF could have busted me and put me away for years.
> 
> ...


Yeh, but interstate sales brings more pressure to shut them down and also brings in the FBI


----------



## BRANDON77 (Jun 29, 2017)

feds cant legalize because of the United Nations 1971 drug ban......same reason its illegal in amsterdam.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 29, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> The bill passed, it'll be 16 plants now instead of the very generous 99. Turns out no human can smoke 99 plants in any reasonable amount of time, like 5 years.


Is or was the plant limit seriously 99? That is an insane amount of weed!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 29, 2017)

BRANDON77 said:


> feds cant legalize because of the United Nations 1971 drug ban......same reason its illegal in amsterdam.


Shhh! Don't tell Canada!


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 30, 2017)

99 plants was essentially no limit at all, cuz who the hell can tend to more than 99 trees anyway?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 30, 2017)

sog easy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2017)

its just another example of politicians passing laws they actually have no clue about. why would they allow 99 plants to begin with? because someone told them that was a good number, and they believed them. that in itself shows that they didn't really look into the actual practice before they voted on it. how can they possibly set policy when they don't understand the policies to begin with?

16 is actually a decent number, plenty to get a stockpile to last you till next harvest, or enough to keep a good rotation going for a perpetual.
i know that for most of us, 16 would be way more than enough to last from harvest to harvest, but you have to allow for those that only get an oz or two off a plant, and it seems they intend for people to be able to sell to dispensaries, as long as it meets the dispensaries requirements


----------



## greg nr (Jul 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> its just another example of politicians passing laws they actually have no clue about. why would they allow 99 plants to begin with? because someone told them that was a good number, and they believed them. that in itself shows that they didn't really look into the actual practice before they voted on it. how can they possibly set policy when they don't understand the policies to begin with?
> 
> 16 is actually a decent number, plenty to get a stockpile to last you till next harvest, or enough to keep a good rotation going for a perpetual.
> i know that for most of us, 16 would be way more than enough to last from harvest to harvest, but you have to allow for those that only get an oz or two off a plant, and it seems they intend for people to be able to sell to dispensaries, as long as it meets the dispensaries requirements


16 is a good number, not because I want 8 in flower but because I grow from seed and there are males and mortality to deal with, plus the occasional mother or two for strains I want to maintain.

I'm squeeking by with 12, but that is only with 4 in flower. 16 would be more comfortable but wouldn't increase my yield at all.


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2017)

Any plant # limit is BS

Your property do what you want (minding your neighbors rights)

What about the guys into breeding, growing out 1,000's or more to look for just one plant ?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 11, 2017)

FYI.

These plant limit changes/reductions happened on the MEDICAL side of the laws here in Colorado. CO MMJ law has "extended plant counts" that allow patients/their caregivers to grow more than 6 per patient if medical need can be shown. As far as a 99 count, Docs wouldn't write for more than 99 due to Federal laws.....it was never a set number/directive from the State from my understanding. 

With a 99 count and the ability to have 5 patients before drawing much attention from the state, it's not too hard to see how some have profited off such counts. As a result, the laws are again changed to adjusted for all to reflect the abuses by some (as they have been quite a few times in the past since the original law was passed in 2000). 

On the rec side, anyone 21 or over can grow 6 plants total. (not 16) SIX. Technically only 3 can be in flower at any one time. Some jurisdictions are limiting counts per RESIDENCE (usually 12) no matter how many adults live there to keep people from growing larger counts in the same house/in residential settings. 

There are NO individual sales allowed here to dispensaries. (you buy from them - they don't buy from you) To be involved in such things you need a (very expensive and impossible to get) license from the State and must jump through more hoops than you've ever seen. (for starters, all of your private/personal info is available to the state and the Feds via a 30 page application/reveal)

As an individual/adult here, Amendment 64 ("legality") allows you to possess all of the weight that your 6 plant garden will offer (grow em as big as you please). However, all of that weight must stay on the (your) premises where it was grown. No sales whatsoever are allowed here. No transport of weight is allowed above 1 ounce. The laws/penalties regarding sales here didn't change with "legality" other than now if you are caught selling weight the State of Colorado considers you as someone taking a cut from THEIR (tax and licensing) game and are likely to pop you hard. 

Oh. One other thing. It isn't legal to grow your 6 outside here unless you have a lockable GH or other >lockable< 4 walled structure with a roof. Basically they want you to grow inside. 

The same law that allows the dispensaries/big grows/retail sales/tax scheme to exist also allows for home growing. A "crackdown" on home grows under 6 plants just isn't gonna happen.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 12, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> FYI.
> 
> These plant limit changes/reductions happened on the MEDICAL side of the laws here in Colorado. CO MMJ law has "extended plant counts" that allow patients/their caregivers to grow more than 6 per patient if medical need can be shown. As far as a 99 count, Docs wouldn't write for more than 99 due to Federal laws.....it was never a set number/directive from the State from my understanding.
> 
> ...


Got a question about that if they force you to keep it on the premises and you grow them big and have in excess of 100lbs from your legal grow who's to say that police isn't going to raid u and say you are cultivating and manufacturing, and hit it with the distribution even though you aren't because its stuck on the premises. Im not against growing i'm totally for it, but I have to be a bit paranoid because of the fed part of it, because these day Police can say whatever and people who are against cannabis are going to go for it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Got a question about that if they force you to keep it on the premises and you grow them big and have in excess of 100lbs from your legal grow who's to say that police isn't going to raid u and say you are cultivating and manufacturing, and hit it with the distribution even though you aren't because its stuck on the premises. Im not against growing i'm totally for it, but I have to be a bit paranoid because of the fed part of it, because these day Police can say whatever and people who are against cannabis are going to go for it.


It happened to me.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It happened to me.


I know


----------



## darkzero (Jul 12, 2017)

darkzero said:


> I know


Did it ever get resolved. And sounds like they are about to go industrial. That is why it is important that we as cultivators and breeders establish a Mega collective to be our own industrial corporation


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Did it ever get resolved. And sounds like they are about to go industrial. That is why it is important that we as cultivators and breeders establish a Mega collective to be our own industrial corporation


No, it isn't resolved yet. Yes it does sound like the re-criminalization of Cannabis is well underway.

Gotta keep those prisons full and non violent offenders are the easiest to manage!

The taxpayer won't mind, we just won't ask.

How is this different from Fascism?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 12, 2017)

I knew that legalization would only bring the worst kinds of people, businessmen. This industry is all about dollars and no sense. We, the people, have this as part of our lives, some cannot have a normal day without smoking.

Most of the people who own the dispensaries and cultivations don't even smoke.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 12, 2017)

Just trying to clarify a bit. The entire thread was running with no mention that the limit changes were med only. The folks started talking like everyone could have 16/etc. It just isn't so.

100 lbs from 6 plants or a series of 6 plant (or even 12 plant) grows? Most people aren't THAT good but never say never I suppose. We keep all of our trim for bub so overall weight can spike in the Fall but I've never worried about "too much" because even with big plants and weighing the dirtballs we don't have 100 lbs. anytime around here!

I'm not privy to what happened to you tyystick. I think anything can happen these days so we stay in or close to count and hope for the best. For us things are far more casual and far less paranoid than the "old days" when we grew and freaked regularly because it was all illegal. I hope whatever happened to you is in the past soon.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 12, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Just trying to clarify a bit. The entire thread was running with no mention that the limit changes were med only. The folks started talking like everyone could have 16/etc. It just isn't so.
> 
> 100 lbs from 6 plants or a series of 6 plant (or even 12 plant) grows? Most people aren't THAT good but never say never I suppose. We keep all of our trim for bub so overall weight can spike in the Fall but I've never worried about "too much" because even with big plants and weighing the dirtballs we don't have 100 lbs. anytime around here!
> 
> I'm not privy to what happened to you tyystick. I think anything can happen these days so we stay in or close to count and hope for the best. For us things are far more casual and far less paranoid than the "old days" when we grew and freaked regularly because it was all illegal. I hope whatever happened to you is in the past soon.


Actually people have done 4 or 5 plants outdoor Blue dream in 2-300 gallon pots 100+ all together maybe the average Joe is a bum at growing but someone who knows what they are doing sky's the limit.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 13, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Actually people have done 4 or 5 plants outdoor Blue dream in 2-300 gallon pots 100+ all together maybe the average Joe is a bum at growing but someone who knows what they are doing sky's the limit.


Even if we accept that you can get 20 units a plant, this is still a rec grow. Practically speaking, how is even a large household going to smoke that in a year?

I know, it was brought up in a legal context, not a practical one. Maybe you are a prepper and you want a multi year supply for when that emp wipes out youtube. Maybe you are a hoarder and just like to look at it. Legally, it shouldn't matter if you have a basement full of pasta, flour, and beans or one full of weed.

It shouldn't matter, unless they catch you moving or selling it (rec, not med). Even then, it shouldn't, it just does under current law.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2017)

The only regulation of MMJ or rec I will accept is 18 years of age or with an actual doctor's prescription. 

Charlotte's Web was bred specifically to help a little girl with her seizures, as an example.

Anything outside of that is just plain greed on the part of the government, which is here for us we are not here for it.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 21, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Actually people have done 4 or 5 plants outdoor Blue dream in 2-300 gallon pots 100+ all together maybe the average Joe is a bum at growing but someone who knows what they are doing sky's the limit.


As is standard for such lofty claims...pics or it never happened. As I said above...never say never....but I will say that I've seen a lot of OD plants in this state (CO) in the last 35+ years and not a one of them clocked in at 20 lbs. Not even close. Old timers here may remember K the Green wizard growing those 2 plants in his backyard in CA....and the largest...offering approx 11 lbs had branches resting on sawhorses. Such weight/plants are just not the norm in CO. 

Either way, be safe out there folks!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> As is standard for such lofty claims...pics or it never happened. As I said above...never say never....but I will say that I've seen a lot of OD plants in this state (CO) in the last 35+ years and not a one of them clocked in at 20 lbs. Not even close. Old timers here may remember K the Green wizard growing those 2 plants in his backyard in CA....and the largest...offering approx 11 lbs had branches resting on sawhorses. Such weight/plants are just not the norm in CO.
> 
> Either way, be safe out there folks!


As a Colorado resident, I concur.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 24, 2017)

davethepothead said:


> It's a plant bro!!?? So the Gov goes from controlling the shit out of it to just controlling it? AGAIN. It's a plant. Anyone 21 and up should be able to produce an acceptable amount. And sell it/give it away to anther legal aged person. Next they'll tell you you can't grow tomatoes.


you are so right!! I mean alcohol is legal, I should be able to produce as much as i want and sell it to people without regulation or concern of who it goes to!! Murica!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 25, 2017)

Correct. Alcohol is legal. However....just as is happening with weed....producing it for your own consumption is far different than producing it for sale to the general public. There are tons of regulations and licensing that is required in such instances...as well as checks and balances on the final product for safety/purity reasons.....so the comparison you make is truly not valid/not the same thing whatsoever.

But hey...no one is truly stopping anybody right now from producing and selling as much as they can grow without regulation or concern. It's just that most folks don't want to SMOKE weed that was pushed out with no care or regard to the end product. (like alcohol....bathtub gin and hillbilly moonshine hasn't taken over the industry and never will)

As far as a "crackdown"....does anyone here believe the fuckface Feds have the manpower /resources to do such a thing on a door-to-door basis? Beyond that, would folks stand for such BS? Even the folks who don't grow and smoke would be in fear and in a serious uproar if they canvass the population THAT thoroughly.

But hey......while they're looking for weed they can look/take your guns as well....huh? Fat chance.

Plant another 10, folks. They aren't coming.....and if they do...they will hit the retail game first. At that point, the backdoor will open for the rest of us in the legal states yet again..........LOL.

But none of it is going away.....


----------



## greg nr (Jul 25, 2017)

HankDank said:


> you are so right!! I mean alcohol is legal, I should be able to produce as much as i want and sell it to people without regulation or concern of who it goes to!! Murica!


In the us, you can legally brew 5 gallons a year for personal use. Show me the last time ANYONE was busted for homebrewing


Stiickygreen said:


> Correct. Alcohol is legal. However....just as is happening with weed....producing it for your own consumption is far different than producing it for sale to the general public. There are tons of regulations and licensing that is required in such instances...as well as checks and balances on the final product for safety/purity reasons.....so the comparison you make is truly not valid/not the same thing whatsoever.
> 
> But hey...no one is truly stopping anybody right now from producing and selling as much as they can grow without regulation or concern. It's just that most folks don't want to SMOKE weed that was pushed out with no care or regard to the end product. (like alcohol....bathtub gin and hillbilly moonshine hasn't taken over the industry and never will)
> 
> ...


I used to brew beer regularly and almost opened a microbrewery. The process was actually very simple and the licensing was easy. In Mass, they even have a special license for farm/cottage brewers that allows not only brewing, but sales to the public. I would have been able to brew, package and sell to either the public or any licensed retailer (no rule to go through a distributor) directly from my home.

The state was actually very helpful. No special health codes to follow. They would occasionally do inspections and review paperwork but it wasn't bone crushing.

They were like "cool, lets get started". With mj, not so much. No homegrow for comm sale. No direct to customer. Lots of restrictions and permits and fees and COSTS.

I haven't looked into the medical caregiver rules, but for comm it is very restrictive. They don't want 1000 growers, they want 10.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Correct. Alcohol is legal. However....just as is happening with weed....producing it for your own consumption is far different than producing it for sale to the general public. There are tons of regulations and licensing that is required in such instances...as well as checks and balances on the final product for safety/purity reasons.....so the comparison you make is truly not valid/not the same thing whatsoever.
> 
> But hey...no one is truly stopping anybody right now from producing and selling as much as they can grow without regulation or concern. It's just that most folks don't want to SMOKE weed that was pushed out with no care or regard to the end product. (like alcohol....bathtub gin and hillbilly moonshine hasn't taken over the industry and never will)
> 
> ...


Bullshit. All it takes is a grumpy neighbor to drop a dime and they'll make up all the excuses they need to get a warrant.

It happened to me in Colorado, where it's 'legal'.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> But hey......while they're looking for weed they can look/take your guns as well....huh? Fat chance.


pretty ballsy statement. you'll be crying like a bitch when they charge you federally with gun and marijuana charges that carry mandatory sentences.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> pretty ballsy statement. you'll be crying like a bitch when they charge you federally with gun and marijuana charges that carry mandatory sentences.


Indeed. See my post immediately above for how much they respect our constitutional rights.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed. See my post immediately above for how much they respect our constitutional rights.


i read yours just after mine posted. keyboard warrior for sure. club fed will change that cavalier attitude


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i read yours just after mine posted. keyboard warrior for sure. club fed will change that cavalier attitude


The government's lack of respect for citizen's rights and their obedience to corporate interests is bankrupting our country.

Since the government is now controlled by moneyed interests instead of the will of the People, I don't see any way for things to change until the entire financial system crashes.

...again.

Meanwhile, let's be sure to continue persecuting people who grow a harmless medicinal plant.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Wrong. Entirely.
> 
> If Colorado's law is ever going to hold water for the long haul, they MUST come down hard on illegal sales. If they don't, and allow illegal sales to continue, then that proves the Federal Government is right and that States can't police it and as such have no jurisdictional or legal right to legalize it to begin with.
> 
> ...


Just make sales legal, simple really. The law is a stupid legacy that has no more place in a freethinking modern society.
Remember laws are words on paper written by people, general society deems mostly thieves and liars.

I bet the only people pushing for this is big money, they have all the cash on hand to roll out their own corporate giant grows, they just need the competition out of the way, they already know there is a demand.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just make sales legal, simple really. The law is a stupid legacy that has no more place in a freethinking modern society.
> Remember laws are words on paper written by people, general society deems mostly thieves and liars.


And governments are sets of rules written down on paper, usually by people who are susceptible to bribes.

So much for idealism.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

We need to remind them often and at every opportunity.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> We need to remind them often and at every opportunity.


Indeed, but America's Government has made it possible for those running it to ignore their constituents and keep taking both the bribery money and keep their jobs. Such insulation from the voice of the People leads to the kind of political isolation we're now seeing and will inevitably lead to another financial crash.

But the rich won't suffer.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

Your poor are not vocal enough yet.
Over here they will start a shanty town on an open field, then start stoning passing vehicles to demand electricity and sanitation.


----------



## Moldy (Jul 25, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> There are NO individual sales allowed here to dispensaries. (you buy from them - they don't buy from you) To be involved in such things you need a (very expensive and impossible to get) license from the State and must jump through more hoops than you've ever seen. (for starters, all of your private/personal info is available to the state and the Feds via a 30 page application/reveal)


There's the problem right there. Too many people were ejected from the cannabis "trade" that had no other skills. You fuck people out of there trade and they go underground. This needs to be modified to include these people that were thrown out of work IMO.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Your poor are not vocal enough yet.
> Over here they will start a shanty town on an open field, then start stoning passing vehicles to demand electricity and sanitation.


Over here, the poor are attacked with military weapons wielded by 'civilian' police forces for exercising their constitutional rights to free speech and public assembly.

But something has got to give, and there are a lot more poor people than rich people, even in America.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

Moldy said:


> There's the problem right there. Too many people were ejected from the cannabis "trade" that had no other skills. You fuck people out of there trade and they go underground. This needs to be modified to include these people that were thrown out of work IMO.


There is also a problem with taxation. Many people say tax it high, but that just leaves a demand for weed at the price minus tax... and many people who are willing to try and meet that need.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Over here, the poor are attacked with military weapons wielded by 'civilian' police forces for exercising their constitutional rights to free speech and public assembly.
> 
> But something has got to give, and there are a lot more poor people than rich people, even in America.


You think this didn't happen here? :Look up Marikana.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

Moldy said:


> There's the problem right there. Too many people were ejected from the cannabis "trade" that had no other skills. You fuck people out of there trade and they go underground. This needs to be modified to include these people that were thrown out of work IMO.


I'm one of those people.

The Cannabis lobby itself pushed for that legislation, to make it easier for them to consolidate the industry and enrich the biggest companies, consequences to the larger society be damned.

Our whole system is the problem.

That's why I'm doubtful it can be fixed without another Great Crash and resulting Great Depression. Only then will enough people get hungry and desperate enough to demand change until they actually get it, because they'll have nothing left to lose.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> You think this didn't happen here? :Look up Marikana.


I'm well aware it happened there. It happened again and again. Poor people in America are at the beginning of the process and feel they have more to lose than black South Africans did.

This is why I'm doubtful that anything will be resolved until things get much worse.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

Can you say solar minimum?
If you can, can you say Maunder minimum...? it is right around the corner.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> There is also a problem with taxation. Many people say tax it high, but that just leaves a demand for weed at the price minus tax... and many people who are willing to try and meet that need.


no way to fix that. there's a huge grey market for untaxed cigarettes still around.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Can you say solar minimum?
> If you can, can you say Maunder minimum.... it is right around the corner.


Please draw the connection between solar cycles and the American political process; I fail to see any.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> no way to fix that. there's a huge grey market for untaxed cigarettes still around.


Their 'fix' is to send in the troops. Suspend your constitutional rights and commit lawfare.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a feeling we are about to see a mini ice age within the next 3 years.
If we are lucky we won't stumble straight into a Maunder, the last one led to the dark ages.
The price of food will skyrocket. I've read all the Nasa bit where they say 'oh this is normal' 
But if you look back at historical records, I would say we are pretty much seeing a repeat of the pattern before the last one.

I'm very pro earth, hate pollution and damage to it in general, but I am starting to smell a rat when I see global warming talks.
I'm just a slightly nutty person, no one has to listen to me luckily. But at least you will have something to chuckle about around the fire if it comes to pass.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> no way to fix that. there's a huge grey market for untaxed cigarettes still around.


Yup, and you can still buy a felony conviction for selling untaxed cigarettes or alcohol.

I suppose it's progress in a way. Selling pot has become an economic crime as opposed to a violent crime.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> I have a feeling we are about to see a mini ice age within the next 3 years.
> If we are lucky we won't stumble straight into a Maunder, the last one led to the dark ages.
> The price of food will skyrocket. I've read all the Nasa bit where they say 'oh this is normal'
> But if you look back at historical records, I would say we are pretty much seeing a repeat of the pattern before the last one.
> ...


A highly respected climate scientist, Dr William Gray of Colorado State University, held a similar view. He challenged the climate change theorists to show that their models would accurately depict coming events.

The climate theorist's models have indeed been inaccurate; they've been consistently too conservative, as the Earth is actually warming more and faster than they predicted.

It seems that the drastic and unprecedented increase in atmospheric CO2 is the critical factor in charting the future of climate change.

How drastic? Before the Industrial Revolution, Earth's atmospheric CO2 was around 275ppm. When I was born in the mid 1960s, it had risen to around 325ppm. Today it's over 410ppm on an increasingly steep growth curve.

Sea levels are rising everywhere. Global temperature averages set new records every year, by record margins.

Here's a great graphic of recent sunspot cycles;


The fewer sunspots, the less heat is generated.

Yet, the most recent cycle has the lowest number of sunspots in the past several decades while the Earth is still experiencing ever warmer temperatures.

To me, this is ample proof that CO2 concentration is a more accurate predictor of global average temperatures than the Maunder cycle.

What has a much bigger cooling effect on global temperatures then sunspots? Big volcanoes; the eruptions of Pinatubo, Mt St Helens and Krakatoa have all shown that massive injections of dust and sulfides into the upper stratosphere will cool the entire planet, if only temporarily.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Yup, and you can still buy a felony conviction for selling untaxed cigarettes or alcohol.
> 
> I suppose it's progress in a way. Selling pot has become an economic crime as opposed to a violent crime.


The violence done by the state to the individual doesn't change, so I fail to see how it's an improvement.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A highly respected climate scientist, Dr William Gray of Colorado State University, held a similar view. He challenged the climate change theorists to show that their models would accurately depict coming events.
> 
> The climate theorist's models have indeed been inaccurate; they've been consistently too conservative, as the Earth is actually warming more and faster than they predicted.
> 
> ...


What would you consider the ideal temperature for earth to be?
Draw us a graph or a pie chart in which we can see 410 ppm visually.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

If you believe you still have something left to loose...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> What would you consider the ideal temperature for earth to be?
> Draw us a graph or a pie chart in which we can see 410 ppm visually.


 that's measured CO2 vs time.

Ideal Earth temperature is an interesting question; I believe we're currently 1-2 degrees Celsius above the preindustrial historic average. I think the recent change has not been for the better. Therefore I think it's somewhere around where it was just before the Industrial Revolution, but the years just after the Krakatoa explosion were too cold.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> If you believe you still have something left to loose...


You're preaching to the choir with me, my friend.

I'm in complete agreement that America is in dire straits and the consequences of our political, economic, social and environmental habits are going to combine to deal this country- and very likely the rest of the world that depends on us- a very nasty blow.

The only questions are when, how and how bad it will be.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> no way to fix that. there's a huge grey market for untaxed cigarettes still around.


Only difference is a DA would be able to enact anything related to terrorism. Some black market cigs have been linked backed to funding terrorism. So its actually more risky sell black market cigs than pot. We all know how the terrorism laws work. Basically carte blanche.




ANC said:


> I have a feeling we are about to see a mini ice age within the next 3 years.
> If we are lucky we won't stumble straight into a Maunder, the last one led to the dark ages.
> The price of food will skyrocket. I've read all the Nasa bit where they say 'oh this is normal'
> But if you look back at historical records, I would say we are pretty much seeing a repeat of the pattern before the last one.
> ...


The next crash will affect the entire world.

I agree with the people in the beginning of the thread relating to stopping the illegal sales. Breeders or whoever, need to create something akin to the MOB. Minus the criminal activity. Commission that tries to run the "industry" correctly. It can be done.

O and Sessions is on his way out. Watch.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> Only difference is a DA would be able to enact anything related to terrorism. Some black market cigs have been linked backed to funding terrorism. So its actually more risky sell black market cigs than pot. We all know how the terrorism laws work. Basically carte blanche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drug laws already stomp all over our constitutional rights, so 6 of one, half dozen of the other.

The mob only acts in its own self interest. Lobbyists act only in the interest of their clients, which in the case of Colorado's Cannabis industry means only the big guys operating 'legally'. So we already have the commission you suggest and it's working like one would expect it to.

The next crash will make all this irrelevant.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> Only difference is a DA would be able to enact anything related to terrorism. Some black market cigs have been linked backed to funding terrorism. So its actually more risky sell black market cigs than pot. We all know how the terrorism laws work. Basically carte blanche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sessions is irrelevant. the new policy is set. it will be announced whether or not he is in the seat. And it will be effective at hurting all kinds of people. Sessions is but one spider mite. there are many, many more, all working to the same goal.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The next crash will make all this irrelevant.


Lol i agree. but Im curious, do you have kids..


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're preaching to the choir with me, my friend.
> 
> I'm in complete agreement that America is in dire straits and the consequences of our political, economic, social and environmental habits are going to combine to deal this country- and very likely the rest of the world that depends on us- a very nasty blow.
> 
> The only questions are when, how and how bad it will be.


Probably will depend on how little you are used to getting by with.
The higher your standards, the bigger the fall will be.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Your poor are not vocal enough yet.
> Over here they will start a shanty town on an open field, then start stoning passing vehicles to demand electricity and sanitation.


around here that would lead to rednecks running them all over with their trucks, then crushing their shanties


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> Lol i agree. but Im curious, do you have kids..


I have one. She's in a well protected place.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> The bill passed, it'll be 16 plants now instead of the very generous 99. Turns out no human can smoke 99 plants in any reasonable amount of time, like 5 years.


Edibles, oils and salves will eat it up in no time. My recommendation called for 13.7 lbs per year. 
All that get lit, don’t necessarily smoke and have 12 ft ceilings.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Probably will depend on how little you are used to getting by with.
> The higher your standards, the bigger the fall will be.


I've always lived simply. I'm planning ahead a couple of years to be nearly self sufficient. Neither of these statements describes the average American, nevermind the wealthy- who have the most to lose.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Yup, and you can still buy a felony conviction for selling untaxed cigarettes or alcohol.
> 
> I suppose it's progress in a way. Selling pot has become an economic crime as opposed to a violent crime.


exactly. people try to get around taxes all the time. 

hell,, people still use Ag diesel for highway use just to save on taxes. lol.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I have one. She's in a well protected place.


Not trying to be mean so forgive me, but is the 1 you speak of still alive??


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> exactly. people try to get around taxes all the time.
> 
> hell,, people still use Ag diesel for highway use just to save on taxes. lol.


ya but at least its dyed different. Not saying it even helps, but its something.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> Not trying to be mean so forgive me, but is the 1 you speak of still alive??


WTF kind of question is that?


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> WTF kind of question is that?


An honest one.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3984222 that's measured CO2 vs time.
> 
> Ideal Earth temperature is an interesting question; I believe we're currently 1-2 degrees Celsius above the preindustrial historic average. I think the recent change has not been for the better. Therefore I think it's somewhere around where it was just before the Industrial Revolution, but the years just after the Krakatoa explosion were too cold.


I said draw it to show it as a percentage, not zoom in on a tiny bit. Thing is if you used your screen mine runs 1920 x1080 it would be a little blob maybe 30 pixels wide. Why do we never hear about the effects of the solar system on weather?

I need to preface, this guy is sponsored by an heirloom seed company, I just put it out up front. He makes a couple of interesting points with references,
I would love to find definitive proof that he is wrong though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> I said draw it to show it as a percentage, not zoom in on a tiny bit. Thing is if you used your screen mine runs 1920 x1080 it would be a little blob maybe 30 pixels wide. Why do we never hear about the effects of the solar system on weather?
> 
> I need to preface, this guy is sponsored by an heirloom seed company, I just put it out up front. He makes a couple of interesting points with references,
> I would love to find definitive proof that he is wrong though.


The relevant ratio is growth, not percentage of the total.

It doesn't take much CO2 to affect climate, so if it rises by 50% in less than 200 years (and much more to come) that's much more significant.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> pretty ballsy statement. you'll be crying like a bitch when they charge you federally with gun and marijuana charges that carry mandatory sentences.


*No* guns here. Fucking Duh. My point, if you care, is that the FED doesn't have the manpower to police small/individual grows anymore than they have the manpower to go door to door and collect weapons. How many FEDERAL busts have you heard of at home residences for 6 plants? It sounds like, from what I can minimally glean here, that "tyystick" had previous encounters with LOCAL po-po in the same neighborhood and didn't jet to another location and they came back and was found to be over count? I don't even know what to say about that other than I've moved more than once when i felt things weren't right or folks were getting to nosy/close to my business. 

But those 'noids are over. We just grow for ourselves now that it's "legal". Fuckers done took the crazy profit and fun right out of the game so we're letting the "experts" takeover and do it all now for 1/3 of what the profits were in the 90's! You know...the whole work harder, not smarter game...'cus >>>they<<< said it was OK now to do. >>>snicker<.

We're small, small fish in a huge, huge, ocean who like to get high and will grow our own no matter what the laws say/what "crackdowns" may come. I've faced Felony charges for weed and hash in the 70's before anyone ever thought of "legal" pot or chose to lie in bed with the State/the taxman, and have had a few close calls since then as well. While every single one of those encounters were a ha$$le in the time and money Dept. and caused me to line the pockets of more than one asshole attorney, none of them were life changing events and i never cried like a bitch once. 

Sad to say, I've experienced far worse things in this world that my encounters with the Fife Bros. over this plant. 

YMMV.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Edibles, oils and salves will eat it up in no time. My recommendation called for 13.7 lbs per year.
> All that get lit, don’t necessarily smoke and have 12 ft ceilings.


Well there's always the tried and true method, simply ignoring regulations. But if you like voluntarily letting others tell you what to do, that's your business. And if you require 13 lbs a year, over a lb a month, I'd say you need some stronger medicine cuz this weed shit is apparently way too weak to even be worth bothering with. Try some caryophyllene maybe, full CB2 agonist, dose about 400 mg per day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Well there's always the tried and true method, simply ignoring regulations. But if you like voluntarily letting others tell you what to do, that's your business. And if you require 13 lbs a year, over a lb a month, I'd say you need some stronger medicine cuz this weed shit is apparently way too weak to even be worth bothering with. Try some caryophyllene maybe, full CB2 agonist, dose about 400 mg per day.


Juicing. 30 plants a month. Never been healthier.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 26, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Well there's always the tried and true method, simply ignoring regulations. But if you like voluntarily letting others tell you what to do, that's your business. And if you require 13 lbs a year, over a lb a month, I'd say you need some stronger medicine cuz this weed shit is apparently way too weak to even be worth bothering with. Try some caryophyllene maybe, full CB2 agonist, dose about 400 mg per day.


That outlaw crap is a dying cult my friend. Sure, when weed was $4k/lb and you had no other job, the risk was worth the rewards. Nobody is going to risk felony time for something they can just buy at a legal dispensary. Why would they? If it's a question of growing 12 plants legally or felony time to try to sell something that is in low demand and gets me a few hundred dollars *if* it is top shelf, I'm not going guerrilla. 

And yes, there will still be illegal grows because some people either know no other way or they can force others to take the risks. But giving advice like that s just silly. Nobody is telling me what to do, least of all you.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 26, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Well there's always the tried and true method, simply ignoring regulations. But if you like voluntarily letting others tell you what to do, that's your business. And if you require 13 lbs a year, over a lb a month, I'd say you need some stronger medicine cuz this weed shit is apparently way too weak to even be worth bothering with. Try some caryophyllene maybe, full CB2 agonist, dose about 400 mg per day.


Opium in nice


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Juicing. 30 plants a month. Never been healthier.


Can you explain further? I'm not following you here.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Can you explain further? I'm not following you here.


What actually happened to you?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Can you explain further? I'm not following you here.


It was part of my rec. to juice 20-30 palm size leaves daily. 
I dont have the room for 99 nor need that many, but it’s not my place say how many you need or how you must use it. I will say the thought of losing this right causes me to worry. 

Hopefully they will provide hoops I can (be forced to) jump thru to maintain my health after the first of the year when it goes legal here, without having to depend on untrusted sources.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 26, 2017)

http://nbc4i.com/2017/07/26/colorado-district-attorney-says-marijuana-is-gateway-drug-to-homicide/


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> http://nbc4i.com/2017/07/26/colorado-district-attorney-says-marijuana-is-gateway-drug-to-homicide/


Someone that dumb should not be a DA


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> That outlaw crap is a dying cult my friend. Sure, when weed was $4k/lb and you had no other job, the risk was worth the rewards. Nobody is going to risk felony time for something they can just buy at a legal dispensary. Why would they? If it's a question of growing 12 plants legally or felony time to try to sell something that is in low demand and gets me a few hundred dollars *if* it is top shelf, I'm not going guerrilla.
> 
> And yes, there will still be illegal grows because some people either know no other way or they can force others to take the risks. But giving advice like that s just silly. Nobody is telling me what to do, least of all you.


Whatever. I don't invite cops in so it's not a problem for me.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> http://nbc4i.com/2017/07/26/colorado-district-attorney-says-marijuana-is-gateway-drug-to-homicide/


By his logic, so is milk from mother's breast.


darkzero said:


> Someone that dumb should not be a DA


They aren't there to protect YOUR rights, because you don't have enough money to matter.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> *No* guns here. Fucking Duh. My point, if you care, is that the FED doesn't have the manpower to police small/individual grows anymore than they have the manpower to go door to door and collect weapons.


my point is all it takes is an asshole neighbor to call the cops and say there is lots of traffic in and out and they look like high school kids. 

if that grower is caught with firearms, a grow, and anything else the cops deem to be distributing materials, that grower is fucked. and by fucked, i mean federal felony charges, not misdemeanors. 

a few busts like that get the local news attention and you don't think small growers will think twice about growing? 

ask @ttystikk what charges he'd be looking at if he had a gun rack of AKs in his grow area.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> my point is all it takes is an asshole neighbor to call the cops and say there is lots of traffic in and out and they look like high school kids.
> 
> if that grower is caught with firearms, a grow, and anything else the cops deem to be distributing materials, that grower is fucked. and by fucked, i mean federal felony charges, not misdemeanors.
> 
> ...


No need to ask, @Stiickygreen , I'll tell you;

I'd be in a Federal prison jail cell right now, looking at a long sentence.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 26, 2017)

Trump is riding the bible thumping wave of supporters. He has nobody else.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 26, 2017)

So far, I haven't seen one single regulation on growing weed commercially. The only limitation I've seen is keeping the sight and smell away from the general public. 

Fuk that, they should vent the smell like Burger King does their burgers.

The people owning the dispensaries don't even smoke, they don't care what happens as long as they are making money and any of the laws they are breaking don't get noticed.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> By his logic, so is milk from mother's breast.
> 
> They aren't there to protect YOUR rights, because you don't have enough money to matter.


My point exactly


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No need to ask, @Stiickygreen , I'll tell you;
> 
> I'd be in a Federal prison jail cell right now, looking at a long sentence.


Ditto. I don't own weapons for that exact reason. (among others)

'A few busts like that' will certainly send the noobs scurrying who didn't start growing until they got the "OK" and the laws changed. Some folks, however, have been growing for decades. Long before anyone gave any OK. It was ALL A CRACKDOWN then. Remember the "Drug Task force" guys? Green Merchant? I sure do. I grew in a crawlspace for 20 years and only 2 people knew about it BECAUSE of the laws at the time....but those laws never stopped me. However, I knew a lot of guys who wanted to grow but who just didn't have the nads to do it. Same shit will happen in the future if the laws happen to change. Some will fold and run...some will plant another 50 and dig the fuck in.

I hope your hurdle is cleared soon, tyystick. I also hope you're looking for a new residence. It sounds (IMO), like you had a few close calls and didn't heed the warning(s) if you had the same nosy neighbor all along. I'd be fuckin out of there in a heartbeat and jamming hard elsewhere (and circling back to deliver a serious dose of cloaked retribution for that ex-neighbor on the backside)....but everyone has a different approach. 

In the end, I just don't think the FEDS or the State have the manpower to police in a door-to-door fashion....thus....they have little control over home grows. Yes, they'll find some grows if they look...mostly via other charges like domestic abuse, disorderly conduct, alcohol/probation related incidents/etc....but I seriously doubt they can pull off door-to-door searches and STOP all home grows. 

I know I'd be plugging back in the second they left. You?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Ditto. I don't own weapons for that exact reason. (among others)
> 
> 'A few busts like that' will certainly send the noobs scurrying who didn't start growing until they got the "OK" and the laws changed. Some folks, however, have been growing for decades. Long before anyone gave any OK. It was ALL A CRACKDOWN then. Remember the "Drug Task force" guys? Green Merchant? I sure do. I grew in a crawlspace for 20 years and only 2 people knew about it BECAUSE of the laws at the time....but those laws never stopped me. However, I knew a lot of guys who wanted to grow but who just didn't have the nads to do it. Same shit will happen in the future if the laws happen to change. Some will fold and run...some will plant another 50 and dig the fuck in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support.

Colorado legalized Cannabis. 

I'll be fighting, but I'll be doing it in court in front of a jury of my peers, where it matters. If they let it get that far.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

darkzero said:


>


I'm pretty much for whatever that squeaking little shit weasel is against. I'm very happy the Feds are prohibited from targeting legal medical marijuana and I agree with the commentator's point that there are far better things for them to be spending their scarce time and resources on than people lawfully using a legal and harmless plant to relieve their own suffering.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2017)

Hopefully that helps your case man.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Hopefully that helps your case man.


It won't make any difference at all.

What will make a difference is patients taking the stand, looking the jury in the eye and pointedly asking them why we are wasting the People's time and tax money prosecuting someone for growing a legal and harmless vegetable that relieves their suffering.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It won't make any difference at all.
> 
> What will make a difference is patients taking the stand, looking the jury in the eye and pointedly asking them why we are wasting the People's time and tax money prosecuting someone for growing a legal and harmless vegetable that relieves their suffering.


You realize you are asking to risk my Pfizer stock as well as my Prison futures.

Freedom. Go and buy some today.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It won't make any difference at all.
> 
> What will make a difference is patients taking the stand, looking the jury in the eye and pointedly asking them why we are wasting the People's time and tax money prosecuting someone for growing a legal and harmless vegetable that relieves their suffering.


hope your a state case,patients wont be taking the stand in fed court matter of fact u wont be seeing a jury in fed court risking to much time,been there done itgood luck your not alone


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> You realize you are asking to risk my Pfizer stock as well as my Prison futures.
> 
> Freedom. Go and buy some today.


You make me laugh and cry for my country's future.

We are witnessing the run up to the next Great Crash and Depression. Some places have skipped the crash and have gone right to depression, the starkest statistic being the exploding opiate overdose and death rates in the last few years.

Why does Jeff Bezos 'deserve' to be worth $80 billion, again? Who said the assumption of TINA to neoliberalism was correct?

When will people get desperate/angry enough to stop accepting what their televisions tell them and start screaming for the heads of the rich?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> hope your a state case,patients wont be taking the stand in fed court matter of fact u wont be seeing a jury in fed court risking to much time,been there done itgood luck your not alone


District Court. 

Thanks.

I have the courage born of nothing left to lose.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> I said draw it to show it as a percentage, not zoom in on a tiny bit. Thing is if you used your screen mine runs 1920 x1080 it would be a little blob maybe 30 pixels wide. Why do we never hear about the effects of the solar system on weather?
> 
> I need to preface, this guy is sponsored by an heirloom seed company, I just put it out up front. He makes a couple of interesting points with references,
> I would love to find definitive proof that he is wrong though.


Ive heard a concept where when the earth is a bit warmer, with more co2. The plants grow more, it was when humans grew from apes? which im not a fan of that theory but well leave that. It was the garden of eden, easy living we grew or degenerated leaps and bound by not being tied up on pure daily survival. If we grew it by being so comfortable in ac in summer heat in winter, all the food we want. if we degenerated its pollution, war, infighting, money, etc...
The global warming could improve farming.- which leads to more babies and more ruination- Im an ass but matybe the Chinese had it right limiting procreation.


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2017)

Those giant redwoods you have can't grow to those heights today because of too little CO2. They are amazing plants, they even get a crapload of water from the air with their high canopies without which they could not continue living now.
Earth has a dry and a wet band around the middle, these bands move north and south in long cycles. IF they look at fossils and the like from dry lake beds in the middle east it turns out that was about 4500 years ago that they had ample water... the bad news is it is a 22000-year cycle.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

are there hot hippie chicks in the canopy breathing co2 onto and watering the redwoods?


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

look at a dog? how are they so nice when humans are so fucked up?


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

Its becase dogs are alien technology sent down to tell santa whethe we are naughty or nice.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

cookie master said:


> look at a dog? how are they so nice when humans are so fucked up?


Selective breeding. We are doing it to humans, too.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 31, 2017)

And they were saying 100lbs couldn't be done http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/marijuana-smuggling-persists-despite-legalization/ar-AAp8PWh?li=AA4ZnC&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## SpectateSwamp (Mar 21, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> That is the attitude of the typically stupid stoner with no clue that fucks everything up for everybody else.


Stupid stoner. Obviously you don't toke. TacoMacStupid


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

Are these home growers? They were growing in homes.... 

https://www.greeleytribune.com/news/crime/more-than-3000-plants-and-450-pounds-of-marijuana-confiscated-as-weld-police-make-four-more-arrests-in-connection-with-smuggling-ring/


*More than 3,000 plants and 450 pounds of marijuana confiscated as Weld police make four more arrests in connection with smuggling ring*

During their raids, officers found 3,313 plants and about 460 pounds of finished marijuana. Police estimate the plants are worth about $5 million while the finished drug is valued at $736,000, but Black estimated a pound of marijuana could sell for a price four times higher on the East Coast. Task force members believe the marijuana was primarily sold on the East Coast, but some likely was sold in Colorado.

Police believe the drug organization’s members rented multiple houses in residential neighborhoods throughout Weld County to use as grow houses. Black confirmed the investigation is ongoing and said it is complicated because detectives may have to determine if homeowners were complicit in the illegal operations.​


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> FYI.
> 
> These plant limit changes/reductions happened on the MEDICAL side of the laws here in Colorado. CO MMJ law has "extended plant counts" that allow patients/their caregivers to grow more than 6 per patient if medical need can be shown. As far as a 99 count, Docs wouldn't write for more than 99 due to Federal laws.....it was never a set number/directive from the State from my understanding.
> 
> ...


Strange. I was legal for 150 plants between 3 patients.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> How is this different from Fascism?


Fascism needs the collusion of the private corporate sector.
Fascism would be if you were drug tested by the shop, mandated by the state but performed by a third party before you could buy food.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fascism needs the collusion of the private corporate sector.
> Fascism would be if you were drug tested by the shop, mandated by the state but performed by a third party before you could buy food.


I disagree. It only needs the collusion of industry in order to limit competition, like big commercial producers hiring lobbyists to make life hard for home and medical growers.

Oh, wait...

Yep, that's happening right here in Colorado.


----------

